# ICCP à 0, possible ?



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
j'ai signé il y a quelques mois mon 1° contrat en *AC* (après 30 ans d'activité, il en fallait bien un... lol). Donc autant vous dire que je n'ai pas l'habitude de gérer les AC.
Grâce à l'aide précieuse d' @assmatzam , j'ai saisi comment on calculait la déduction des CP non acquis cet été. Comment en prendre par anticipation, comment calculer le nombre de CP acquis un mois où le mois n'est pas travaillé en entier...
Ce contrat va se finir le 31 Août 2023.
J'ai déjà posé mes CP du lundi 31 juillet au samedi 26 août (certains acquis, d'autres par anticipation). Je récupère le 15 Août (férié et compris sur mes CP acquis) le Lundi 28 Août.
Je suis censée reprendre le mardi 29 pour 3 jours (29/30/31).
Il se trouve que mon ICCP serait de 3 jours aussi (car entre ceux acquis du 1er Juin au 31 Août et ceux que je prends sur ceux là par anticipation, il en restera 3 ensuite).
Donc comme la maman ne travaille pas la semaine du 28 août, elle me dit : "est-il possible que vous preniez ces 3 jours en CP, les 29/30/31 comme ça pas d'ICCP à payer".
Sur le principe ça m'arrange aussi.
On peut ?
Par contre sur l'attestation Employeur POLE EMPLOI en date du dernier jour travaillé il faudra mettre Vendredi 28 Juillet 2023.
Du 31 juillet au 31 Août : ce sont des CP Acquis .
Montant de l'ICCP : 0
La salaire d'Août étant dans ce cas considéré comme du SALAIRE ?
Avez-vous déjà eu le cas ? Je précise que le 29/30/31 août je n'ai aucun autre enfant.
Merci.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non ce ne sera pas possible pour plusieurs raisons 

1- Tu dois être en CP avec tout tes employeurs 

2- Le préavis ne peut être réalisée sur une période de congé payés acquis 

3- on ne peut pas prendre par anticipation plus de jours que ceux acquis sur le mois civil qui précède la prise


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Si au mois d'août tu travailles 3 jours 29,30,31 et que tu as des congés non acquis, ton iccp ne sera pas de 3 jours mais de 2 jours seulement 

Il te restera combien de jours ouvrables acquis au 30 juin ?


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Merci @assmatzam
Alors, si je reprends tes points :
1- Tu dois être en CP avec tout tes employeurs : *je n'ai personne d'autre avant le 1er septembre. Donc je ne travaillerai pour personne d'autre ces 3 jours là*

2- Le préavis ne peut être réalisée sur une période de congé payés acquis : *et on ne peut pas faire le préavis du 27 juin au 26 Juillet 2023 ?*

3- on ne peut pas prendre par anticipation plus de jours que ceux acquis sur le mois civil qui précède la prise : *alors là, la blonde que je suis doit réfléchir 2 mn... 😂 .. C'est à dire. Sur le mois d'Août, j'en pose seulement 5 par anticipation. Ces 5 là je les ai acquis en travaillant Juin et Juillet.. Non ?*


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
j'avais essayé de faire un tableau qui donnerait ça.


----------



## isa19 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, on peut faire son préavis pendant des cp acquis avec accord écrit du salarié. Perso j'aurai une fin de contrat le 25 out 23 tt mes cp seront pris (acquis et en acquisition) et solde cp à payer 0 juste le salaire d'aout avec c.cassation.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Alors oui on peut effectivement faire le préavis sur une période de cp mais aucun intérêt pour le salarié

Il te reste 17 jours ouvrables acquis
Car 30 acquis au 31 mai 2022 et 13 jours de pris

Donc du
Mardi 1er au lundi 21 août
Il y a 18 jours ouvrables
Tu as 17 jours de cp pris car le 15 août est un férié acquis

Du mardi 22 au samedi 26 août
5 jours pris par anticipation qui correspondent au jours acquis sur juin et juillet

Donc Le lundi 28 août tu reprends le travail
Tu n'as plus de jours acquis et tu as pris les 5 jours acquis de juin et juillet

Ton préavis sera scindé en 2
Du mercredi 5 au dimanche 30 juillet  = 26 jours de préavis

Du dimanche 27,28,29,30,31 = 5 jours


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Par contre ce que tu peux faire c'est posé les 29,30 et 31 en sans solde 

Pour les acquis d'août 
2,5 jours / 23 jours potentiels d'accueil x 19 jours effectifs = 2,06 = 3 jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
La semaine du 28 Août, *si* je devais avoir l'enfant, ce serait seulement les 28/30/31 car je ne l'ai que 3J par semaine et il serait absent le mardi 29.
Donc si je prenais les 28/30/31 sans solde. Je déduis ces 3 jours du salaire par CCC. Mais le PE me devra ensuite les 3 CP acquis en août.
Globalement ça reviendra au même. Me décompter 3 sans solde pour me payer 3 CP ensuite....Donc pourquoi ne puis-je pas les poser en CP plutôt qu'en sans solde.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et @assmatzam 
19 c'est le nombre de jours effectifs, mais pourquoi 19 ?
Car les CP acquis sont considérés comme des jours travaillées ou assimilés, ceux en cours d'acquisition aussi, les fériés aussi.
Et si je retravaille à partir du 28, ce sont des jours travaillées aussi.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Parce que 

1- c'est plus avantageux pour toi de déduire 3 jours avec le ccc 

2- il ne seront acquis que le 31 août donc impossible de les prendre avant le 1er septembre


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Ton contrat est sur 5 jours potentiels d'accueil 
Il y a donc 23 jours potentiels d'accueil sur le mois

Tu as 19 jours effectifs de travail 
Car je ne compte pas du 28 au 31 qui seront des congés sans solde


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam
 il ne seront acquis que le 31 août donc impossible de les prendre avant le 1er septembre : *même par anticipation ? ? ?*

Du coup, @isa19, t'es dans le faux ?


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Si par contre tu travailles la dernière semaine tu auras bien acquis 2,5 jours arrondi à 3 pour le calcul de ton iccp


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Oui impossible de les prendre avant la fin du mois civil d'acquisition

Quand tu prends des congés par anticipation le principe est le suivant

Par exemple
Fin mai j'ai acquis 7 jours ouvrables
Au 31 juillet j'aurais 7 jours acquis et 5 jours en cours d'acquisition 
Soit un total de 12 jours ouvrables
7 jours de mai + 2,5 de juin  + 2,5 de juillet = 12 jours ouvrables
Je prends 3 semaines en août

Il y aura obligatoirement 1 semaine de sans solde

Les jours acquis sur août ne pourront pas être pris par anticipation avant le 1er septembre


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam
C'est là que je bloque. Il y a un texte qui dit ça ?
Puisque du 1er au 25 Août, j'engrange 3 J de CP (2.06 arrondi à 3  cause règle des arrondis) c'est couillon d'attendre le 31 pour les poser ?
Je n'ai personne d'autre la dernière semaine d'août donc que la mère veuille me coller les 3 CP les 28/29/30 ça m'arrangerait. Je ne perds pas de salaire, je n'ai pas à m'embêter à calculer le CCC (même si ça me fait gagner 10 euros de plus), et j'ai moins d'ICCP à déclarer à POLE EMPLOI, (donc moins de différé ARE)..
Limite il faut  juste que je reprenne une journée de travail le 31.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Non légalement impossible


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Bah c'est casse-pieds... 😂 
Merci pour toutes tes explications. 
Ça va mieux ton mari ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est toi quand même qui serait pénalisée dans l'affaire non ? Te demander de poser 3 jours de cp alors qu'elle même ne bosse pas, donc absence pour convenance perso...


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Sauf que si je ne pose pas ces 3 CP ou que je ne demande pas du sans solde (qu'elle n'est pas obligée de m'accorder), elle va me laisser le gamin.
Et ça ça ne m'arrange pas.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

En plus c'est doublement impossible car c'est même pas 3 jours mais 4 jours de cp que tu devrais poser


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Et oui mon mari se porte à merveille 🤩 
Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Novembre 2022)

Ah ? Donc elle te dis qu'elle sera absente, mais que si tu ne poses pas  3 jours elle te confiera l'enfant ? 

Ben dis donc. 
Tu n'as pas mis dans ton contrat de clause pour poser des sans solde sans délai de prévenance ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Novembre 2022)

Par contre tu dis août j'acquiert 3 cp.. 

Là  tu oublies les périodes de référence à prendre en compte.  

Soit max 8 jours sur juin, juillet août. 

On n'arrondis pas mois par mois.

Es tu vraiment sûre de ton décompte ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Novembre 2022)

Dans le tableau il y a deux periodes de référence mélangées.

Les 6 jours de juin sont à ôter de la période 2022/2023.

30 jours acquis - 6 jours pris par antipation = 24 jours à poser sur la période 2022.2023

Si tu poses, 23 jours sur juillet août + 6 jours en juin cela fait 29 jours.

Acquis sur juin juillet août.  7 ou 8 jours.

24 + 7 = 31 - 29 = 2 jours en icpp ?

À vérifier.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Dans tous les cas ça me fait 3j. Car même si c'est 2.5 juin + 2.5 Juillet + 2.06 Août =7.06.. arrondis à 8 quand même. Moins 5 par anticipation, reste 3.
La semaine du 28 est n'est pas absente... Elle ne bosse pas... Elle a pris sa semaine car comme le petit va aller en école privée, elle ne sait pas si la rentrée est comme dans le public ou avant.  Et elle est coutumière du fait de me le laisser même quand elle ne bosse pas.

@assmatzam 
Non pas 4 Sans Solde (ou 4 CP) car je sais n'avoir droit qu'à 3  donc le 31 Août je suis à mon poste pour travailler.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Novembre 2022)

Et bien autant dire à cette maman que tu ne reprends pas  le lundi 28 août mais le jeudi 31 juste pour une journée 

Tu retirés 2 jours de ton salaire avec le ccc et elle te paye tes 3 jours d'iccp

Perso c'est ce que je ferai


----------

